# Sunshine Swirl Toques- FREE KNIT pattern



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

As I have been overwhelmed by members both on post and privately asking for the pattern for Charlie and Natea's toque that I posted yesterday, I have made a decision.
I am giving away the pattern FREE for a limited time as an Easter gift in thanks for the tremendous response to my two Easter designs. Both Teenie Tiny Bunnies and Carrissa Mama Bunny and her Baby have been very well accepted and I am thrilled that so many KPers will be making these designs for Easter giving. And, not only these two but my previous Easter bunny patterns have been popular as well So, a happy Tat'sgran means a free pattern for everyone! 

Download this pattern FREE for a limited time from Ravelry: I will eventually put it onto Loveknitting and Craftsy as well but so far it is available from this url:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunshine-swirl-toques

Happy Knitting friends.. and Happy Easter. 
Hugs xo wendy


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you very much. I love the rabbits as well.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really cute hats.....thank you. Kids are, too. Each has their bunny....sweet.


----------



## patnxtdr (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you very much for the pattern! Lovely hats, seems so simple to do, and yet look so lovely! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

These are so cute!???? Thank you for offering the pattern to KP.


----------



## mmpaladino (Feb 22, 2015)

You are a generous person. Bless you.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you so much Wendy for your generosity....looks like it could be a good stash buster as well, AND I love that it is worked flat...(my kind of preference).


----------



## bittajane (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern.It will be a great addition to the hats I knit for our local food bank.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

How sweet of you! :sm24:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Thank you so much Wendy for your generosity....looks like it could be a good stash buster as well, AND I love that it is worked flat...(my kind of preference).


Maybe you and I are the last of the flat knitters..lol.. everything I do is knit flat. I CAN knit in the round but so prefer to to things knit flat.. just a personal preference. xo wendy. And YES, it is great as a stashbuster. I have made toooo many for friends and family and it looks great with a LOT of different colors. xo ws


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern for the hat. Beautiful photos.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

mmpaladino said:


> You are a generous person. Bless you.


Thank you for the nice words. I try to give back the blessings that have been bestowed on me- especially during the past few months. I truly feel blessed and try my best to give back. Hugs xo wendy


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice hats with a difference...pretty children too!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you - I knit mittens and hats for our local Mitten Tree for the kids in our area who can't afford them. This pattern will be on that tree for sure, with matching mittens. Your generosity is much appreciated.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you! Your grandkids are adorable! ????????????


----------



## GrammiePatty (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you! I will knit this for our church Bazaar to benefit local outreach organizations. Your work will grow to enrich others!


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## kmathur (May 28, 2016)

Thank you very much for this generous offer. Much appreciated.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, aren't they just the prettiest girls! I do like the hat, too. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for your generous offer . Beautiful children !


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Saved it. Many thanks. Hope mine turns out half as nice as yours. Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Pretty hats in your precious babies!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity! The pattern is very pretty, and the girls wear them well. This project is going on vacation with me!


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

I am excited to have your hat pattern! I knit hats for children in Peru who have had surgery at the hospital there manned by volunteer doctors and nurses. Last year I donated 24 knitted from my own hand spun yarns. Thank you for your generosity! Dragonfly


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you for the gift, and for sharing the beautiful children.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

That is very generous of you, Wendy. Thank you for making your design pattern available to all of us.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you for the lovely pattern.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

kathycapp said:


> Thank you! Your grandkids are adorable! ????????????


Yes, they are adorable but not my grandkids. They are neighbour children who adore the bunnies and are here often to play with them. Hugs, wendy xo


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the messages. I am blown away by how many of you are knitting for charity causes. I am not only pleased that this wee design will be used for a great purpose but it motivates me to create more designs that can be used in the same manner. Happy Knitting and Happy Easter to everyone. xo wendy


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Thank you. The hat is adorable, and so are those children, with their bunnies.


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you for your generosity...


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Thank you so much. Loved your hats.


----------



## macentinc1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you so much - the children are beautiful, as are the toques and the bunny! Happy Easter! :sm24:


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your lovely pattern looking forward to knitting it for my granddaughter


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you! And I am a flat knitter too! I sometimes knit in the round bit I find I usually have better control of a project if I knit it flat. Good luck with your treatments!!!!I'm sending good wishes your way!
julie


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

That's so kind of you, hope I can knit them as well as you did, I need to make 2 for dear little sisters that I've become acquainted with, thank you! ????


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How lovely of you to give this pattern away! Thanks!


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

So cute! Kiddies, hats and bunnies!


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks so much. I will enjoy this challenge.


----------



## ceb (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for such a cute pattern


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

The hats are very cute. Thanks for the pattern. ????????


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So very cute, thank you for the great pattern


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Darling faces and smiles! thank you for the pattern (which was in my rav library already ???)


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Chemchic said:


> Darling faces and smiles! thank you for the pattern (which was in my rav library already ???)


Don't just put it in the library, knit it! It honestly takes only two days of moderate time knitting to complete a toque! And it is so Easy!!! Hugs xo wendy


----------



## AutumnCrocus (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks! Very nice of you.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

What adorable hats!! :sm24:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> What adorable hats!! :sm24:


Thanks Lorraine. I have made a total of 11 so far in various sizes and colors. Easy!!! Hugs xo wendy


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Thank you so much Wendy for your generosity....looks like it could be a good stash buster as well,


I agree with bettyirene. I add my thanks as well.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> I agree with bettyirene. I add my thanks as well.


Glad so many peiople have found this pattern useful. Enjoy xo wendy


----------

